# 2018 projector headlight bulb & foglights upgrade.



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

sent you a pm...


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 2018 Cruze with projector headlights & factory foglights.
> 
> ...


There have been alot of write up on this I did both. I used Hikari Ultra 9005 for the projectors and DD for the dogs and since have gone to Phillip's Extreme these are much brighter. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077B7GJ5J?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00U2NHLTI?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no leds but i have a diode dynamics hid kit in my 17 lt and they work great! also did full interior led kit


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> There have been alot of write up on this I did both. I used Hikari Ultra 9005 for the projectors and DD for the dogs and since have gone to Phillip's Extreme these are much brighter.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077B7GJ5J?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> 
> ...


Just for clarity, are you saying you replaced both the projector and fog light bulbs with Phillips Extreme bulbs? Are the Phillips Extreme bulbs what's being shown in the pictures?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Heretic said:


> Just for clarity, are you saying you replaced both the projector and fog light bulbs with Phillips Extreme bulbs? Are the Phillips Extreme bulbs what's being shown in the pictures?


No the headlights are Hikari the dogs are Phillip's and no those are the DD's in the pictures

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Heretic said:


> Just for clarity, are you saying you replaced both the projector and fog light bulbs with Phillips Extreme bulbs? Are the Phillips Extreme bulbs what's being shown in the pictures?


They are both Phillip's bulbs though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> No the headlights are Hikari the dogs are Phillip's and no those are the DD's in the pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification. You've almost got me sold on the Hikaris. That's some great-looking light output.

Did you manage to stuff the driver, the wires, and the bulb back into the dust cover?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Heretic said:


> Thanks for the clarification. You've almost got me sold on the Hikaris. That's some great-looking light output.
> 
> Did you manage to stuff the driver, the wires, and the bulb back into the dust cover?


Hikari makes a cheaper model with a Cree LED that was highly reviewed, and I ordered them, the next day Amazon had a lightning sale on the ultimate so I ordered them too. 
I was able to compare the Cree against the Phillip's. And There was none the Phillip's had a better pattern and were brighter. The cree's weren't bad but the Phillip's much better.
Here is the link to the Cree's.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01LCE1AY2?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

No they didnt fit with the dust caps so I used these I was going to cut a hole in the back of mine original caps to get a better seal along with these until I found out it's just for dust the lenses are vented so these work just fine
As there are not ment to keep out moisture.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B076Q9D52Z?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Hikari makes a cheaper model with a Cree LED that was highly reviewed, and I ordered them, the next day Amazon had a lightning sale on the ultimate so I ordered them too.
> I was able to compare the Cree against the Phillip's. And There was none the Phillip's had a better pattern and were brighter. The cree's weren't bad but the Phillip's much better.
> Here is the link to the Cree's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that info, alanl11. I agree with you, I would much rather spend a few bucks and get the Phillips LEDs. Thanks again.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Heretic said:


> Thanks for sharing that info, alanl11. I agree with you, I would much rather spend a few bucks and get the Phillips LEDs. Thanks again.


Let me know what you decide  there are so many options and so much crap and so many lies.
I think I got lucky except for the 90 buck I blew on the DD's.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

alanl11 said:


> There have been alot of write up on this I did both. I used Hikari Ultra 9005 for the projectors and DD for the dogs and since have gone to Phillip's Extreme these are much brighter.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077B7GJ5J?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> 
> ...



Did you you have to purchase the anti flickering device?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Diablozoe said:


> Did you you have to purchase the anti flickering device?


Nope worked just fine without.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

What did you do about the dust covers? Do they fit? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

sledstorm1 said:


> What did you do about the dust covers? Do they fit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No I used these
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B076Q9D52Z?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Do the fit good? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

sledstorm1 said:


> Do the fit good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yea there perfect just dont stuff then in too far. The biggest part should be outside 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

